# Let the rumour games begin...



## clee01l (Feb 20, 2015)

Petapixel has posted about a leaked French Web page that discussed new features in a soon to be released LR6.

http://petapixel.com/2015/02/19/lig...for-faster-editing-panorama-and-hdr-creation/


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 21, 2015)

Hmmm. No public Beta? Scary.


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 21, 2015)

I have been wondering for a while is there isn't a race between Adobe and Apple. Apple withdrew Aperture but announced a free replacement as part of Yosemite of which little is known; it is supposed to be released in the spring. In addition, Lr 5 is having all sorts of performance problems with Apple's new 5K displays which I think they are a game changer. I do wonder if Adobe fears Apple is going to march ahead and leave Adobe behind at least for a while.

Adobe might not want to reveal their cards on a public beta.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 21, 2015)

When you list "Apps made by Apple" in the App Store, Aperture is listed as a Pro app. iPhoto is listed as an iLife app.  It is my understanding that the new Photos app will not be considered a "pro" app but a common user app with a common interface across all Apple platforms replacing iPhoto.  I don't see any competition here as Apple has abandoned Aperture and the 'pro' market.  

In a surprising change, the next iOS version will be released as a public beta and the new Photos app is currently in public beta.  Historically, Adobe has released new versions of LR in public beta but not Photoshop.  Lightroom is probably going to be more tightly integrated with the CC family.  Perhaps this is a reason why there is no announced public beta.  Adobe will need to address the 5k displays much like they had to address the HiDPI (Retina) displays.  I am expecting to see something with LR6 in this regard.  I also hope to see better integration with LR and Revel and Behance and perhaps a consolidation of the cloud storage for Behance, Revel and LrM.


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 21, 2015)

clee01l said:


> When you list "Apps made by Apple" in the App Store, Aperture is listed as a Pro app. iPhoto is listed as an iLife app.  It is my understanding that the new Photos app will not be considered a "pro" app but a common user app with a common interface across all Apple platforms replacing iPhoto.  I don't see any competition here as Apple has abandoned Aperture and the 'pro' market.


Cletus - Have you read through this https://www.apple.com/osx/photos-preview/. Is this a common user app?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 21, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> Cletus - Have you read through this https://www.apple.com/osx/photos-preview/. Is this a common user app?


Once you wade through the marketing hype, yes it still is a common user app.  The develop controls are already available in the iOS app. Would you produce and deliver a wedding shoot on an iPhone?  The hype mentions 8 builtin filters (None, Mono, Tonal, Noir, Fade, Chrome, Process, Transfer, and Instant).  Do you think those are 'professional' or a gimmicky process to appeal to the instagram crowd?  Where are layers, spot removal or other sophisticated tools?


----------



## wtlloyd (Feb 22, 2015)

Came here looking for an updated thread on LR6. I gotta say, curiosity is killing this cat. Really hoping for a robust upgrade in performance and tools...and lens corrections for the new 100-400 will be graciously received. I would dearly love to be surprised by seeing focus stacking as well as the reported HDR and Pano features.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 22, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Once you wade through the marketing hype, yes it still is a common user app.  The develop controls are already available in the iOS app. Would you produce and deliver a wedding shoot on an iPhone?  The hype mentions 8 builtin filters (None, Mono, Tonal, Noir, Fade, Chrome, Process, Transfer, and Instant).  Do you think those are 'professional' or a gimmicky process to appeal to the instagram crowd?  Where are layers, spot removal or other sophisticated tools?



Where are star ratings?


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 22, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Once you wade through the marketing hype, yes it still is a common user app.


I don't believe any marketing hype from anybody, Apple or Adobe. So I take both Apple's hype and Adobe's hype with a pinch of salt.

There is a rumour widely circulating online that Adobe would make Lr 6 a subscription only software or so integrated into the Creative Cloud that it would not be useful without a subscription; Adobe's marketing has done very little to address this and to subscriptions non-believers, like myself, this is an issue. Any new features tied to a Creative Cloud subscription are of no use to me. I believe the integration with the creative cloud is one of the reasons why "curiosity is killing this cat".



clee01l said:


> Would you produce and deliver a wedding shoot on an iPhone?


It is not a question of whether I would deliver a wedding shoot on an iPhone, iPad, Android phone or tablet. It is a question of what I am asked to deliver and to be honest I don't need to stretch my imagination too far to see a scenario whereupon a wedding photo shoot is delivered somewhere in the cloud and viewed with all the devices I just enumerated. Considering most of these devices are not calibrated I can see a colour management version of a dependency hell arising - please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dependency_hell. Personally, my favourite way of delivering photographs is through prints but I am already having to change that to avoid becoming a species on the verge of extinction.



clee01l said:


> Do you think those are 'professional' or a gimmicky process to appeal to the instagram crowd? Where are layers, spot removal or other sophisticated tools?


It depends on how they are implemented. If the only supported format is JPEG, then it is a gimmicky process. If they support non-destructive corrections of RAW files, then I think you are looking at a more professional application.



johnbeardy said:


> Where are star ratings?


John - Star ratings are of very limited used to a user like me. Why? Very simple, Lr currently does not allow comparing the ratings I could have given a photo set 4 years ago to the ratings I would give them now. Furthermore, it does not allow me to have several types of ratings, internal and external. In a sentence, something I miss in Lr is a more quantitative way of separating my best work from my average work, my most viewed work from my less viewed work.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 22, 2015)

> John - Star ratings are of very limited used to a user like me. Why? Very simple, Lr currently does not allow comparing the ratings I could have given a photo set 4 years ago to the ratings I would give them now. Furthermore, it does not allow me to have several types of ratings, internal and external. In a sentence, something I miss in Lr is a more quantitative way of separating my best work from my average work, my most viewed work from my less viewed work.


Star Ratings are one of the metadata fields supported in the EXIF standard.  What you are suggesting is not in the EXIF Standard.  So if these were implemented in LR then it would have to be a Catalog only metadata element.   FWIW, I don't use the Star rating in my workflow either.


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 22, 2015)

According to this http://www.softwarevoucher.com/adobe-lightroom-6-release-date/, it will be released 9th March 2015 (in 2 weeks). This page was updated 3 days ago, they day after Cletus started this thread ...


----------



## clee01l (Feb 22, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> According to this http://www.softwarevoucher.com/adobe-lightroom-6-release-date/, it will be released 9th March 2015 (in 2 weeks). This page was updated 3 days ago, they day after Cletus started this thread ...


But this is no more than a re-hash of the premature French announcement.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 22, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Perhaps this is a reason why there is no announced public beta.



There haven't been public RC's since the introduction of LR mobile.  The whole sync issue makes beta's a lot more risky and complex.


----------



## wtlloyd (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks, Victoria...pretty much what I thought. This is a mature program, alpha testers ought to provide feedback enough at this point.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 11, 2015)

*Quashing rumours*

Well March 9th has come and gone.  No Adobe announcement...


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 11, 2015)

New rumor says march 20...
http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/03/adobe-lightroom-6-information-update/ 
Roelof


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess the new rumor is bogus too...  :nod:


----------



## GDRoth (Mar 27, 2015)

Still nothing on LR6?..........


----------



## Dave Miller (Mar 27, 2015)

It's tomorrow, always tomorrow.


----------



## tainguyen (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks like people got tired waiting for LR 6 and don’t want Photography CC, they went out and bought ALL stock of LR 5 Upgrade on Amazon


----------



## racehorsephotos (Apr 8, 2015)

I've given up waiting (checking to see if its there to be downloaded).


----------



## Dave Miller (Apr 8, 2015)

It's out on the 21st April; honest - if not then it will be on some other day - maybe.


----------



## tspear (Apr 8, 2015)

I still think March 19th is the release date. But I am not sure which year...

Tim


----------



## gregDT (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm assuming this might be worth keeping an eye on
http://lightroomkillertips.com/some...esday-for-photographers-and-were-all-over-it/


----------



## rafikiphoto (Apr 22, 2015)

Now that it's here is there a trial of the standalone LR6 available? I can't find one.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

See this post.


----------



## rafikiphoto (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank Jim. When I install the trial CC it says it's going to convert my catalogue to LR6 format. How will this affect my LR 5.7 operations in the meantime?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 22, 2015)

It won't affect them. The only thing is that CC/6 will take over the previews from 5.7 so you'll get grey thumbnails in 5.7, if you still use it.


----------



## tainguyen (Jun 13, 2015)

Seems like a lot of excitement about something that will apply/appeal :crazy:


----------

